# Old hinge on kitchen cabinet door



## EricArey (Dec 13, 2009)

So I am fixing a few kitchen cabinet doors for a friend. 
They are missing a few hinges.
Has any one seen or know where I could buy hinges like you see in the picture?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Those are called single demountable hinges, by Amerock most likely.

I Googled and found lots of references; here is one that is close:

I sometimes see these at my local Habitat For Humanity ReStore.

You'll need to know the overlay of your doors to get the right one via the 'net.

I think it's a solvable problem, my favorite kind. : )

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

That hinge looks like it came off of a factory made metal door. Not a wooden door. I say that because of the large metal washer rather than screw holes to attach to the inside surface of  the door.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some reclaim cabinets that I am using in my shop. The hinges are like the one in the photo so I have seen them used on cabinets with wood doors. I don't know where they got them but they were on some cabinets probably built in the '70's


----------



## johnsonj (Oct 31, 2011)

Ha ha ha. Enjoy the hell out of that one. My mother in law has similar hinges (wrap around vs the outside mounting). First off, they are a royal pain to find. There is a place here in Dallas called Elliot's hardware that actually carries these.

I had to replace two of her kitchen doors and my first thought was, "How in creation do I cut that slot? There has to be something special that made it." My first thought was it had to be some router bit. But then I was asking myself, "Who in 1975 had a router?" Shaper? Maybe.

Since her's were hidden, I ended up using a bronze matching semi wrap w/ the same offset and std 3 screws.


----------



## OurMom (Sep 15, 2014)

I have cabinets installed in 1989, and they are kind of like the ones above. But my cabinets no longer close flush. They are not lined up properly. Can these be adjusted?


----------



## EricArey (Dec 13, 2009)

I am pretty sure these hinges can not be adjusted.


----------



## OurMom (Sep 15, 2014)

Crap. Thanks Eric.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> I am pretty sure these hinges can not be adjusted.
> 
> - Eric


There IS typically some adjustment in these demountable hinges. The single screw in the back essentially clamps the hinge to the door. There is some movement in the slot once the screw is loosened a bit, so:

Loosen the screw, adjust the door, tighten the screw.


----------



## seebsno2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the hinges in this picture…what are they called and where can I get them?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Those are called "double demountable" hinges. Here is one source:

WW Hardware

If you're just replacing, you will need to know the "overlay" dimension-the amount by which the door overlaps the opening--looks like maybe 1/2" in your pic.

If you're starting from scratch, you will need a special router bit (and some jigging) to cut the slots.


----------

